# Newbie



## girlviolent (Nov 2, 2009)

I've had varying stomach problems for the last year. I figured out that I am allergic to seeds and nuts (they make my throat swell up, and don't help my stomach). I'll try not to make this history too long.I first noticed a problem in Sept 08, and stopped having oats and milk, as the problems came up after porridge.I was fine for ages!May - December 08 - Absolutely horrible diarrhea and cramps. About twice a month, but extremely annoying having to run to the bathroom with explosive diarrhea. Sometimes not making it, and having to change my clothes - horrible when I am out shopping.May 09 - Went 80% Gluten Free. Started to feel better.June 09 - Had a family get together to go to which I really didn't want to. Horrible sticky, long stools as we arrived. I stayed near the corner, drunk ginger beer and rested.July 09 - Finally went to a doctor who did a lot of tesst. Blood and stool. Everything came back normal. She told me that it's "most likely IBS" I slowly started having more gluten products, fruits and some fiber powder stuff.August 09 - Went back to the same doctor. 70% of my original symptoms had gone, but I was still having diarrhea and pain. She said it was normal. (Wish I had a weird stomach)







September 09 - I did a herbal detox. Lots of pills filled with lots of natural things. My stomach/health in general got so much better! I actually felt normal!!!October 09 - Oh goodie. Diarrhea is bad. So are the long thin sticky stools. So I went 100% Gluten free. And just a couple days ago had a horrible "I need to get to a bathroom quick!" attack, (and of course, I was out with my family).November 09 - Bowels still aren't back to normal. Having a glass of soy milk a day, trying to have enough fruit and some fiber powder. Usually a banana mid morning would calm my stomach down and (whats the right word?) cause a normal, healthy movement.I'm starting to think that it doesn't matter what I eat. I was having the same problems when I had gluten to when I was 100% positively gluten free.I'm torn between these two bowel fiber products. I want to get something that would be best for my stomach. Does anyone have any idea which is better? Or would they both be the same??http://www.goodhealth.co.nz/products/-/view/flaxoslim_trade_http://www.goodhealth.co.nz/products/-/view/flaxomucil_tradeThanks for any help, and for letting me ramble a little bit.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of IBSers react much more to the way the body responds to eating (colon gets more active after meals) than to which particular food they are eating. Sometimes nothing much matters or it might only be the overall fat content or size of the meal that matters. Some people find that fiber with psyllium in it (the second link) can make them more gassy which can be bothersome. Other people do well. You'll have to try them to see what works for you.


----------

